
Bypassing UAC on Windows 10 Using Disk Cleanup - djsumdog
https://enigma0x3.net/2016/07/22/bypassing-uac-on-windows-10-using-disk-cleanup/
======
ocdtrekkie
Pardon if I don't understand something obvious, but how is UAC "not a security
boundary"?

~~~
zamalek
That's news to me too. Fixing this should be as simple as changing the rights
on the folder before copying to it.

